
CVE-2017-1000082 assigned to systemd, despite Pottering's objection - alexforster
http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2017/q3/76
======
jitl
Important context:
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-311900864)

This is the Github issue for this bulb where Poettering said he didn't thing
this was a CVE

------
molecule
previous discussions of cited issue:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14682210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14682210)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14681377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14681377)

~~~
JdeBP
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14716219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14716219)

